# 2PTSLO is now 2PTLOW???



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

My wife's car, with the help of Santi is being bagged as we speak. I am in Korea, so here it is...
The car...








The parts...
































His and Hers...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

possible new wheels...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Frame notcherz:
























cleaned up and sealed...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

some progress...


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: 2PTSLO is now 2PTLOW??? (ENRGZR)*

so did he fly to alaska to bag it?


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

wheres matt and i's shirts santi! hah


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2PTSLO is now 2PTLOW??? (psi glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psi glx* »_so did he fly to alaska to bag it?
yes


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2PTSLO is now 2PTLOW??? (ENRGZR)*

OK! so now I'm jealous...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2PTSLO is now 2PTLOW??? (darkk)*

Just wait. They are almost done...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2PTSLO is now 2PTLOW??? (ENRGZR)*


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_wheres matt and i's shirts santi! hah

x2 santi!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

nice, but I'm still jealous...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*

Me too, I can't ride in it until September.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

another clean build by santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

thanks. Santi will have pics up as soon as he recovers from the flight...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Santi will have to answer this, but did you not use the top plate here? Simply used the top perch to center the bag similar to the bottom how you would use the bottom perch?










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:04 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Santi will have to answer this, but did you not use the top plate here? Simply used the top perch to center the back similar to the bottom how you would use the bottom perch?








I am pretty sure that those were put together like that for show... I know they were taken apart after that pic. Wish i had more info, but I am far away from the car...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

thats sitting, and looks fantastic! ....i remember seeing pics of this car back when it had jus gotten all the body work n such done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i didnt realize santi actually flew places to do installs


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

thanks.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_
i didnt realize santi actually flew places to do installs

If you build it, Santi will come


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_
If you build it, Santi will come


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks good. Nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

I finally see this thread... 
I have tons of pics but my host is being dumb and i cant upload them yet. I'm in TN right now, i'll hopefully have the pics up soon. 
[email protected] The struts are like that, i didnt use a top plate, i use the spring top from the coils ad the bearing sits on that just like the coils normally would. I never use a bottom plate.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_[email protected] The struts are like that, i didnt use a top plate, i use the spring top from the coils ad the bearing sits on that just like the coils normally would. I never use a bottom plate. 

Good to know. I am running without a bottom plate right now and have the bearing sitting on the top plate. I think I am getting some movement and might go with your set-up and use the top perch from my coils.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

no offense to the car/owner, but how was alaska santi?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_no offense to the car/owner, but how was alaska santi?
very offended!!!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

looks proper, nice santi


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Reverse rake will be fixed when I get back.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

santi's blowin up!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*

^^







^^ I dont wanna blow up... 
____________________________________________________
Patrick, car looks good w/ the 8's. but the fronts need a smaller tire, 205/40s! 
____________________________________________________
Still cant upload pictures to my host.. Its locked or something... So i apologize to everyone that's been waiting for the full write up on this. 


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_no offense to the car/owner, but how was alaska santi?

Freaking awesome. 
Its worth going again, scenery is amazing. Still ahve bunch of stuff i wanna do up there, specially dog sledding.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

dog sleds on air....mmmmm....Get Low - MUSH!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_dog sleds on air....mmmmm....Get Low - MUSH!!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

It's cool Santi. I can wait...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

not 2low yet, mauybe w/ the new tires








BTw got my uploader working so i'll have them uploaded and all ready tonight!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Long due! 
I went to beautiful Alaska to do this, it was a great opportunity i couldnt refuse. Everyone was super nice, had a ton of fun on the little bit of extra time we had. 
I'll add pictures of the trip in the photography thread sometime this week. 
*
Day i got there stopped by the shop where the car was and it was getting notched!! 








First day of work started trying to figure out how to lay the whole thing out. 
















Then remounted the dist. blocks for the speakers, and Amp. 
















Made a new box for the sub, the other one took too much space, and wasnt gonna work right. 








In the mean time wheels were getting test fitted 
RH AG Cups. 
























then also had some Flik's available... 









Kept working... 
Mounted tank, manifolds, and compressors. 
































Got everything back in the car. 








Ran wire for the controller, it got mounted right below AC Controls. 








Mounted Brain behind tank to try and hide some wires. 


































Still looked liek a rats nest. 








Rears compared, old Konis, to new FKs








Lee working on Rears








Rear bags ready to go. 








Front struts ready to go. 








Rear bags ready!! 
















Fronts ready to go! 








Old suspension, and sway bar hoops! 









Car down! 
































Rolling the front fenders, wooden bat. Works awesome!! 








Up we go!! 
















Down we go! 


































Rear frame all done! all wired, ready to get covered. 








Tank showing! 








Then sub! 








now make it out of wood! 








Wrap it w/ some carpet! 








REwire all the speakers, and clean up the wires there. 








Finally looking a little cleaner








Then cover it all!! 








Got power! all ready for touching buttons! 








MAtches great with the radio. 










Car in the AM going out to a show. 








































































*


----------



## cameron_mk3 (Dec 27, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (cameron_mk3)*

Thanks Santi!!! Can't wait until I get home to see it. Are you gonna be a H2O? Looks like i'll be home in time to fly down for that.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

awesome work santi!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm just curious about the frame notching and how that affected the overall lowering of the car?
How much lower are you getting that thing as a result of doing that?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_awesome work santi!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm just curious about the frame notching and how that affected the overall lowering of the car?
How much lower are you getting that thing as a result of doing that?
Not getting any lower right now. But when I put smaller tires on it and spin the struts down, I will be able to take advantage of the notches...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Thanks Santi!!! Can't wait until I get home to see it. Are you gonna be a H2O? Looks like i'll be home in time to fly down for that.

Sick, hope you guys can make it!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_awesome work santi!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm just curious about the frame notching and how that affected the overall lowering of the car?
How much lower are you getting that thing as a result of doing that?



Like PAtrick said, right now the notch is pointless until the new tires are put on and the coils can be turned down more, they have about 2" of thread left, w/ the right size tires they can be spun down about an inch down, or more.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Oh, and I might have a MK2 Golf by then to throw bags on...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Oh, and I might have a MK2 Golf by then to throw bags on...






























PErfect, i can help you with that one as well.







Or guide you throug the install.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

ya, I should be able to handle it. Unless you happen to be in the area...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_ya, I should be able to handle it. Unless you happen to be in the area...


ahaha we'll see.. @ H2O there is a couple mk2s that will be there on air so i'll show u there.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
ahaha we'll see.. @ H2O there is a couple mk2s that will be there on air so i'll show u there. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Like PAtrick said, right now the notch is pointless until the new tires are put on and the coils can be turned down more, they have about 2" of thread left, w/ the right size tires they can be spun down about an inch down, or more. 


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Not getting any lower right now. But when I put smaller tires on it and spin the struts down, I will be able to take advantage of the notches...

wow
tires make or break you in the air world it seems








cant wait to see it when you get the new rubber on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_wow
tires make or break you in the air world it seems








cant wait to see it when you get the new rubber on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

pretty much, not necessarily in the air ride world, but even on just coils. you cnat have balloon tires and drive low, big tires nad low just dont go together.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

right right
I just thought there was more fine tuning with respect to the air setup, flared/rolled fenders, etc, than just stretching the tires thin 
either way nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_right right
I just thought there was more fine tuning with respect to the air setup, flared/rolled fenders, etc, than just stretching the tires thin 
either way nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Well yeah, essentially is the same as going low on coils liek i said before. 
Rolled fender, remvoe fender liners if needed, remove sway, notch frame, stretch tires, etc.... 
Thank you!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

got everything but the tires.


----------

